# GoW2 Flashback Map needed?



## Awesome Wells (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, I have a spare code for the rather necessary flashback map pack for Gears 2. Why they chose to release it like this I don't know, but if you haven't got these maps (you may have the game second hand) the only way to get them really is to buy the game new.

I have a spare code, but I want the combustible map pack. I don't have enough points so if anyone wants to do a deal then I'd be interested. I don't need two sets of codes.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't help, but I just wanted to say that the fact that you have to do all this is insane.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 27, 2009)

i agree.


----------

